

Ask HN: Please recommend a good UK VPS and dedicated servers host - adrianmn

I am looking for a managed linux UK VPS with option to upgrade to dedicated at a later time.<p>Any advice much appreciated.
======
bdfh42
We have tried a few - but currently use Fasthosts (
<http://www.fasthosts.co.uk/> ). Not perfect but pretty good in my opinion and
if you subscribe to their RSS feed you get early warning of any technical
problems. You might find that their dedicated server prices are more
attractive than a VPS solution. We are currently using one of their Windows
Server 2008 machines and it is a pleasure to work with and I do not doubt
their Linux offerings are a match.

~~~
adrianmn
I won't deal with a company that uses small terms pricing. It was easy for me
to spot the displayed prices are for 3 months only but I stil find it
deceiving.

------
stevejalim
Sounds like <http://www.bytemark.co.uk> is exactly what you're after. Highly
recommended.

~~~
adrianmn
Thanks for the recommendation. I did not found them when lurking the
webhosting forums but they also got recommended to me on another forum so they
are now my top choice with rackspace uk being the 2nd.

~~~
tdobson
Hey, it's Tim from Bytemark.

If you've any questions or queries - do give feel free to give me a shout -
mention my name in any email to enquiries (at) support.bytemark.co.uk and I'll
happily talk to you directly.

People may also be interested in our new VPS platform - <http://bigv.io> \- if
anyone wants a signup link and £40 credit, let me know.

Have a good friday! :)

------
carloc
This advice by an indirect indicator, but the Raspberry Pi folks seem to be
using <http://www.mythic-beasts.com/>

